# vauhko



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Käykö_ vauhko-_sana näissä yhteyksissä?
_

Tammat ovat jostakin syystä oikein vauhkoina tänään, joten parasta olisi jättää ratsastamisen toiselle päivälle. 

Matkustaja oli epäilyttävän vauhkona tullitarkastuksessa.

Miksi Terhi oli niin vauhkona? Koko kyydin aikana hän huohotti, pyöritteli peukaloitaan ja katseli puolelta toiselle.

Neuvottelijana hän on erittäin vauhko: usein ei pidä kiinni kannoistaan._


Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

"_parasta olisi jättää ratsastami*n*en toiselle päivälle"_

Sanaa käytetään yleensä elukoista puhuttaessa. Käyttäisin siksi jotakin toista sanaa kuvaamaan ihmisen käytöstä, ellei tarkoituksena ole juuri antaa sellainen kuva, että kyseinen ihminen käyttäytyi kuin riehaantunut, pitelemätön eläin.

Mitä tulee esimerkkeihisi, mielestäni vauhko on liian voimakas sana kaikkiin paitsi ensimmäiseen.


----------



## TomiH

Mielestäni sana sopii käytettäväksi kaikissa muissa esimerkeissä paitsi tuossa viimeisessä "_Neuvottelijana hän on erittäin vauhko: usein ei pidä kiinni kannoistaan." 
_
En usko että vauhko on se sana joka kuvaa neuvottelijan oikukasta käytöstä parhaiten...


----------



## Gavril

TomiH said:


> En usko että vauhko on se sana joka kuvaa neuvottelijan oikukasta käytöstä parhaiten...



Tämä tuli minunkin mieleeni sen jälkeen kuin postasin. Parempaa olisi ehkä

_Neuvottelijana hän on erittäin vauhko: jos hänella on mitään epäilyä, hänen on tapana ottaa tarjouksensa takaisin.
_
Miten tuo kuulostaa korvissasi?


----------



## TomiH

Makuasioita, mutta jotenkin ei kuulosta aivan oikealta. Vauhko tarkoittaa holtitonta, vailla kontrollia olevaa käytöstä. Donald Trumpin esiintyminen ja puheet voivat joskus olla vauhkoja, tuon neuvottelijan käytöksestä en ole aivan varma mitä se on


----------



## Warped

Suomisanakirja.fi sanoo, että 

Vauhko:
1. hillittömän pelokas, säikky, (pelosta) suunniltaan oleva, pillastunut

2. riehakas. esim. _Vauhko hevonen. Olla vauhkona pelosta. Juoksi vauhkona ympäri pihaa. Ilosta vauhkona.
_
Voi olla, että -- kuten mainittu -- jokin toinen sana voisi olla parempi (neuvottelijasta olevassa virkkeessä). Tämä ei tosin poista sitä, etteikö sanaa voisi käyttää puhekielessä tässä yhteydessä. Tämä on ainakin minun mielipiteeni, sillä olen kuullut monen sanovan "vauhko" mitä ihmeellisimmissä yhteyksissä. Suomen kielen opettajan kanssa keskustellessa en ehkä tosin sitä käyttäisi.


----------



## etrade

Spongiformi said:


> "ihminen käyttäytyi kuin riehaantunut, pitelemätön eläin.


Kyllä. En käyttäisi sanaa "vauhko" ihmisestä.


----------



## Gavril

TomiH said:


> Makuasioita, mutta jotenkin ei kuulosta aivan oikealta. Vauhko tarkoittaa holtitonta, vailla kontrollia olevaa käytöstä.



Miksei siis oikukkaus (kuten esimerkkilauseessani "usein ei pidä kiinni kannoistaan") sovi tähän määritelmään? En kiistä määritelmääsi, yritän vain ymmärtää paremmin.


----------



## Armas

Gavril said:


> Miksei siis oikukkaus (kuten esimerkkilauseessani "usein ei pidä kiinni kannoistaan") sovi tähän määritelmään? En kiistä määritelmääsi, yritän vain ymmärtää paremmin.



Vauhkoontuminen ilmenee voimakkaina vaistomaisina eleinä ja liikkeinä. Vauhkosta neuvottelijasta tulee minulle mieleen joku, joka käyskentelee nopeasti ja terävästi suunnasta toiseen, tarttuu neuvottelukumppaneitaan rinnuksista tai hartioista kiinni ja ravistelee heitä, juoksee pöydän päällä ja kailottaa. Useimmiten sanotaan jonkun olevan vauhkona jostain (lähinnä ilosta tai pelosta); sanaa ei käytetä kuvaamaan luonteenpiirrettä tai ominaisuutta yleensä.


----------

